# DIY Serving Winder Machine



## Misguided-One (Nov 30, 2009)

Check this out. It's not fully automated, but it is certainly better than doing it by hand.


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

you can do the same thing with a $7 beiter speed winder and a vacume cleaner belt. It spins it so nice. If your using a little jon jig you can use your post that is removed during serving. Chuck the post up in the drill and run the belt with it spinning the speed server. Its very simple cheap and faster than any server out there I know Ive served 1000's of strings like this. I bought the outer limits as well but its way too slow


----------



## Flame-Tamer (Mar 1, 2009)

WIHoyt.. Please post pics..


----------



## Barn Burner Strings (Sep 10, 2011)

Ive looked into those. I actually use a motowinder right now. The moto winder is good for a few strings a week, but when its the busy season and im trying to serve 5-6 strings a day the moto winder aint cutting it. So im trying to get prepared for next year.


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

I have built up to 46 compleat sets in one week with the Moto. How slow is your drill?


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

WIHoyt said:


> you can do the same thing with a $7 beiter speed winder and a vacume cleaner belt. It spins it so nice. If your using a little jon jig you can use your post that is removed during serving. Chuck the post up in the drill and run the belt with it spinning the speed server. Its very simple cheap and faster than any server out there I know Ive served 1000's of strings like this. I bought the outer limits as well but its way too slow


Pics??


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

If you're not using my NW Spinner I have seen some other designs that looked promising. I always thought that a square shaft that one end of your stretcher slides on would be the logical place to start.


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

WIHoyt said:


> you can do the same thing with a $7 beiter speed winder and a vacume cleaner belt. ....


How do you counterbalace that Beiter. If not, how bad does it shake?


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

Im at work right now so cant do pics but its quite simple and worth a try if you have a beiter. It doesnt shake to bad unless its spinning super super fast. I use a heavy winder mostly and it works awsome. Im no longer in the online business and its the only reason Im telling anyone about it. It works awsome for me and it should for everyone else. I got the idea from another very large string builder that pretends he has fancy serving machines and all but really he is spinning a similar homemade type like speed server on a cheapo BCY server. And he uses a wood dowel mounted in a drill to spin it. I wont mention any names but he is a sponser on AT. I guess moral of the story is dont believe anything any of them say about what they are doing and how many they are building a day. some may put it out but most dont even come close.


----------



## SDLAW (Aug 28, 2006)

Take a look at this thread: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=464240


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey SD.....I finally almost have the serving machine done that I've been working on for 2 years lol. It is turning out to be a really high tech piece of equipment!


----------



## SDLAW (Aug 28, 2006)

Remember...you promised pics.


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

Sure did buddy.....I'm going to do a video when its all done!


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

WIHoyt said:


> Im at work right now so cant do pics but its quite simple and worth a try if you have a beiter. It doesnt shake to bad unless its spinning super super fast. I use a heavy winder mostly and it works awsome. Im no longer in the online business and its the only reason Im telling anyone about it. It works awsome for me and it should for everyone else. I got the idea from another very large string builder that pretends he has fancy serving machines and all but really he is spinning a similar homemade type like speed server on a cheapo BCY server. And he uses a wood dowel mounted in a drill to spin it. I wont mention any names but he is a sponser on AT. I guess moral of the story is dont believe anything any of them say about what they are doing and how many they are building a day. some may put it out but most dont even come close.


So when you get home can you post pics? I'm having a real hard time visualizing how to do what you're talking about.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachmentid=445624&stc=1&d=12197947...here is one from back in 08 if it will still pull up


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

its to old it will not pullup sorry about that.


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

You start the server as normal then snap on the speed server. The Belt goes over the speed server like as if it were a pully. The drill has either a post from the jig or something else about 1" diam. chucked up. You slide the shaft through the belt so your drill is held sideways. The post that is chucked is acting as another pully. Hold the string about 5 inchs from the servings final end point and pull the trigger keeping tension on the belt. when your done the belt can just hang over the tension side of the jig and you dont have to take the string off in order to strart doing servings after laying up the string twisting and stretching its always there ready to go.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

WIHoyt said:


> You start the server as normal then snap on the speed server. The Belt goes over the speed server like as if it were a pully. The drill has either a post from the jig or something else about 1" diam. chucked up. You slide the shaft through the belt so your drill is held sideways. The post that is chucked is acting as another pully. Hold the string about 5 inchs from the servings final end point and pull the trigger keeping tension on the belt. when your done the belt can just hang over the tension side of the jig and you dont have to take the string off in order to strart doing servings after laying up the string twisting and stretching its always there ready to go.


I googled Beiter speed winder and couldn't find anything by that name. Couldn't find it on lancaster's site either. Do you know where I could find it?


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

hunt123 said:


> I googled Beiter speed winder and couldn't find anything by that name. Couldn't find it on lancaster's site either. Do you know where I could find it?


Item #1370082, $7.99ea in the 11/12 catalog. Page 167.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Vortex69 said:


> Item #1370082, $7.99ea in the 11/12 catalog. Page 167.


http://www.lancasterarchery.com/beiter-winder-twister-attachment.html


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

A picture is worth a thousand words......please disreguard post 20


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

It seems cheezy and stupid simple but it works way too good. Like I said I have a moto server and this little thing smokes it for the sake of speed and ease. Seems I always forget to take the string off the jig to slip it through the stupid tool. With the belt and speed server I dont have to work about it. I been serving like this for many years and 1000's of strings and havnt worn out this little tool.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks. That's why I couldn't find it. So it's called "twister attachment" not "speed winder" or "speed server".


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

How does that work? What has to go on it?


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

Snaps on and has a twisty thing on the far end (near as viewed) that keeps the string from coming out of the groove.


----------



## AZBowhunt (Nov 4, 2007)

I like these ideas, but I tell you what, for ease of use, I love the NWSpinner by BowBender. My favorite part is, I do not have to take the string off the jig to serve it.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

You don't have to take the string off to use the Beiter thing either do you? Looks like it just fits over the string.


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

NW spinner works pretty much the same way but honestly the twister attachment and a rubber belt are much simpler and it only costs you $7. You also dont have to take the string off the jig just like the NW spinner and you can use the beiter server which most string builders have because it is the best


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

Finally got the stuf together today to give the Beiter/twister/vac belt/dowel/drill thing a try. The Beiter winder twister attachment kept coming off the main unit reguardless of the side to which it was attached or the tension on the spool. The only thing I didn't try was turning the belt inside out and using the smooth side to transfere the power. Possibly me or a defective part but, at least for now, this project is going on the back burner. Not a big deal, I also have a NW Spinner.


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

My belt is smooth.. that may be the reason. I dont have a problem with mine coming off. Also dont pull to hard on the belt just enough tension to make it spin


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

Smooth is apparently the key word....now this guy is smooth:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rIQEiQQU3c&NR=1


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## beleg2 (Dec 31, 2005)

Do anyone try this?
http://www.3riversarchery.com/3rdemos6.asp#30

Martin


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Vortex69 said:


> Finally got the stuf together today to give the Beiter/twister/vac belt/dowel/drill thing a try. The Beiter winder twister attachment kept coming off the main unit reguardless of the side to which it was attached or the tension on the spool. The only thing I didn't try was turning the belt inside out and using the smooth side to transfere the power. Possibly me or a defective part but, at least for now, this project is going on the back burner. Not a big deal, I also have a NW Spinner.


Don't put the belt near the jig, put it near the end of the winder. Also the winder snaps in better on the opposite side of where the serving slot is.


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

Got to play with it a little bit today. Got it to work but I can see I will need a little more practice before I move on to a functional string. Initially, I thought I had the hot set up with the tooth pitch of the belt exactly matching both the grooves in the spinner and the grooves on the kids bike handle bar grip that was used to drive the belt. 

Wrong!!! ..... Smooth side only!

I did get the jig to leave the string once even though it had enough tension to clear up white halo. Gonna hafta try your idea WD, keep the belt away fron the jig. Heck, maybe now I can give that kid back his handle bar grip


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

The Video with the elec tape is exactly what to do only i use my post that is removed instead of the chuck of the drill and i use the belt instead of tape. When you are done serving the belt just goes over the head of the tensioning unit to store it.


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

WIHoyt said:


> ... When you are done serving the belt just goes over the head of the tensioning unit to store it.


Learned that the hard way...twice. 

Won't happen again...I hope, but it did get me to wondering how those magicians do that hoop trick cause it sure would have come in handy.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

beleg2 said:


> Do anyone try this?
> http://www.3riversarchery.com/3rdemos6.asp#30
> 
> Martin


Which serving tool is that? Who makes it?


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

I never could get the belt, drill and Beiter thing to work for me either. 

The server always wanted to come off the string and/or the winder attachment would come undone from the server.

I bought a Moto server and never looked back.


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

Thats too bad bc I have the moto and it couldnt hold a candle to the beiter and the belt but again I have 1000's of strings of practice with the set up and its just second nature for me to use it. The moto was just way too slow for me and their servers suck. Tension is all over the place. They are pain to get the serving in it and set up. I always forget to take the string off to put through the stupid machine. Funny thing is I had built a prototype just like it 2 years before it came out. I just never had the money to do anything with it. My hats off to them great idea and less millwork than mine had.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Have you used one of their servers? 

At first they were using a Cartel jig but make their own now. The only thing I had to do to mine was run a small silicone tube inside it to keep the string from getting abrasions.

I do have to admit that the Beiter server is the probably the best server by far.

I may just have to revisit the Beiter /belt method once more. I'll give your tips a try.


----------



## beleg2 (Dec 31, 2005)

hunt123 said:


> Which serving tool is that? Who makes it?


I do not know but 3Rivers sells it.
http://www.3riversarchery.com/Strin...+Spinner++Jig_c40_s185_p91_i4148_product.html

I plan to make one myself, looks pretty easy.
Martin


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

TN ARCHER said:


> Have you used one of their servers?
> 
> At first they were using a Cartel jig but make their own now. The only thing I had to do to mine was run a small silicone tube inside it to keep the string from getting abrasions.
> 
> ...


Are you refering to the outer limits server? if so I hate them i own two of them they are very inconsistant for tension going from tight to loose tight to loose about every 6 inches of serving used. Also they are a pain to thread the serving through due to it being so short. I had no abrasion problems after Itook my dremel to the edges of the barrel with a polishing stone. I did notice how terrible the finish inside the bore was on the moto


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

WIHoyt said:


> Are you refering to the outer limits server? if so I hate them i own two of them they are very inconsistant for tension going from tight to loose tight to loose about every 6 inches of serving used. Also they are a pain to thread the serving through due to it being so short. I had no abrasion problems after Itook my dremel to the edges of the barrel with a polishing stone. I did notice how terrible the finish inside the bore was on the moto


Yes to answer your question. Are yours black or anodized red like the "gear drive"??

I know the first ones sold were sold with a Cartel serving jig and those things suck! 

Word was that they were in the process of designing their own serving jig for this system . I waited until it was available before buying one. The server utilizes Delrin washers which really help with the servers consistency of tension. 

I don't have a real problem with consistent tension. When I do have a problem it is the spools fault. I file the spool ends down to where they are even and maintain proper tension in the jig.


----------



## straddleridge (Apr 28, 2010)

hey WIHoyt

That beiter twister really works. Drilled a 3/8" hole in a 2 inch long piece of 1 1/4 dia wooden dowel. Put a 4 inch long 3/8 inch bolt through it with washers, lock washer and bolt. Got a vacuum cleaner belt and that thing really moves. I had 7# of tension on my beiter (the heavy one) and it worked like a champ. 

Thanks for the tip


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

beleg2 said:


> Do anyone try this?
> http://www.3riversarchery.com/3rdemos6.asp#30
> 
> Martin


I tried one of those a couple of years ago and my experience is that it is the worst serving tool available. I left it in the spare parts drawer at my club. Every couple of months it disappears and then in a couple of weeks it's back.

It looks like it should work, but I couldn't get any consistency with it. Maybe I missed a technique that makes it work better.

Allen


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

straddleridge said:


> ....Drilled a 3/8" hole in a 2 inch long piece of 1 1/4 dia wooden dowel. Put a 4 inch long 3/8 inch bolt through it.....


I didn't have an accurate way of drilling a hole, at least accurate enough to prevent wobble, so I slowly rotated an oak dowel against a rail on a table saw untill it was 1/2" and would fit the chuck on my drill. Absolutely no wobble....on the other hand, maybe you need some wobble to make the process work...?


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

straddleridge said:


> hey WIHoyt
> 
> That beiter twister really works. Drilled a 3/8" hole in a 2 inch long piece of 1 1/4 dia wooden dowel. Put a 4 inch long 3/8 inch bolt through it with washers, lock washer and bolt. Got a vacuum cleaner belt and that thing really moves. I had 7# of tension on my beiter (the heavy one) and it worked like a champ.
> 
> Thanks for the tip


I just chucked a 1/4" bolt into my drill and used it with the vacuum belt. Maybe a large bolt or wooden dowel on the drill end is the key.

I will rig something up a retry this.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Okay.. I tried again today. I didn't realize before that I basically had a 1:1 ratio with the 1/4" bolt....duh!!


I found a 1.5" plastic "hub" off an old tape gun. Ran a 3/8 " bolt through it and chucked it up in the drill. This really got the server spinning. I just cant control it very well. 

My main problem is that once I get it spinning the server comes off the string. I'm trying to not put too much tension on the belt. The only way I can get the server to stay tight against the string is to tighten the tension too tight.

Any suggestions from this point??

One thing that may be an issue, correct me if I'm wrong, is I have one of the nuts removed on the tension rod and installed a nut with a plastic insert. I did this to help maintain the server tension and to lighten the server up some. 

Think this could have it "out of balance"?? I didn't think to put the OEM nut back on to see if helped before I quite for the night.


----------



## straddleridge (Apr 28, 2010)

I have had some of the same problem - keeping the server on the string - I believe it is mostly developing the technique. It seems to work best for me if I try to keep everything square, level and not try to go too fast. I have used it on a couple of cables and it really made the serving look good. Will try it on a string with much longer servings later today. I keep looking to see how close I am to where I want to stop it and kind of lose concentration.

I think if you let the drill get out of parallel with the twister that it rapidly causes the belt to "walk" to the end of what is attached to the drill or the twister and that is what causes the winder to come off the string.


----------



## bowgramp59 (Apr 12, 2007)

Barn Burner said:


> Im looking to get some help building a winder vs buying one from a company for $5000-$8000. Im not the most mechanically inclined person but willing to try and figure it out. Was wondering if there is anyone out there that would like to help me in this
> venture. I have some ideas in my head but dont really know where to go from there. So if anyone would like to take this challenge on with me let me know. I would gladly compensate them for their time. Thanks and I appreciate all the cool things you guys come up with here.
> 
> Matt


 what kind of winders u looking at jet propeled ?


----------



## straddleridge (Apr 28, 2010)

*beiter twister*

Here is a picture of my beiter winder with the twister attached. I am guessing it serves 8 or 10" a minute. In this picture the tension on the halo was about 5 1/2#.
View attachment 1199299


----------



## Mordekyle (Aug 8, 2011)

Bringing this one back from the dead.

I have one improvement to keep the beiter from high speed wobble: stretch a stiff rubber band around one nut, over the string, and around the other nut. This keeps the jig tighter to the string.


----------

